# God Bless America



## Blake Bowden (Jan 20, 2009)

[video=youtube;2IuOBBJB7MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IuOBBJB7MA[/video]


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 20, 2009)

In the words of John Wayne, I will support any one to burn the American Flag. As long as they are raped in it when they do.
If this video, moves you not. MOVE


----------

